
Companies Overspend on Marketing, Underspend on Product - geoffwoo
https://amplitude.com/blog/2016/03/08/companies-underspend-product/
======
theunixbeard
Speaking of marketing... At 19 points with 0 comments my suspicion is that
this article is an engineered "content marketing" effort on the part of
Amplitude :)

~~~
dfinzer
That's probably true. However, this is one company that has really nailed
product from the get-go. I’ve tried numerous other analytics platforms and I
couldn’t be happier with their service.

~~~
michaelxia
Couldn't agree more. Moved from mix panel to amplitude. Exited to try compass
as well.

------
sskates
CEO of Amplitude here, there hasn't been much in the way of how to use
analytics to systematically improve your retention- hoping to change that
today. Happy to answer any questions.

